# Back and running!



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, it feels like ages since I last posted on here.

Since the disaster I had with my clown loach developing cotton mouth (and spreading it to 99% of my tank) things couldn't have gotten worse. Just recently though, the tank now looks stable again, tests seem fine and its the end of the medication. Unfortunately, I lost quite a large percentage of fish (  ) so in the past couple of days I've been restocking my tank with some guppies!

2x male, 4x female. I like to keep the ratio 1m:2f.

This was merely just an update thread just to let you guys know that I'm back in business! Damn cotton mouth - fingers crossed that doesn't happen again...

Also - the Platy that I posted *STILL* hasn't given birth. She's truly dragging this out, it must be nearly time to pop? She shows no signs of slowing down nor have her eating habits changed. All that is different is at night she lays under the heater.

Oh, and the 4x female guppies I purchased are all pregnant. One is REALLY quite far gone. But then again, I didn't expect any different from guppies ^-^


----------

